# From Sydney to Barcelona



## lukka (Jun 22, 2014)

G'd Day forum members,

my organisation is offering me a senior marketing job in Barcelona.

Any insider/expert tips are highly appreciated.

Special interested in...

# where to live (coming from Oz, i prefer the beach obviously)
# do's and dont's in Barcelona
# Salary expectations and cost of living
# A good language school to 'sharpen' my non existing Spanish language skills
# Can you survive with basic Spanish and English?

Thanks/Muchas gracias

:amen:


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I can't answer all your questions but a few things,
Where to live is a question only you will be able to decide when you arrive and see your situation. The beach is not far from any neighborhood in Barcelona. You don't have to live at the beach to be able to enjoy it. There are beach cities outside of Barcelona, up the coast which have more atmosphere, but you have to factor in a commute to work. 
You will do fine with Spanish alone. Learn basic Catalan phrases to greet people, etc.
but Spanish is a must to be able to survive. Besides official language schools, there are a ton of expat groups which organize language exchanges, activities, etc. where you can practice and also meet people who can help you acclimate.
Enjoy Barcelona, it's a great place, but be savvy, and be careful of your valuables.
It's safe as far as violent crimes are concerned, but loaded with pickpockets who are 
looking for easy marks.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Re your salary expectations, may I suggest you ask the people who offered you the job what they intend paying you. That's something I've always wanted to know when agreeing to work for somebody.



lukka said:


> G'd Day forum members,
> 
> my organisation is offering me a senior marketing job in Barcelona.
> 
> ...


----------



## lukka (Jun 22, 2014)

thank you both.

any suggestions in regards to 'cost of living'


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

This is usually a good indication on how cost of living compares.

Barcelona compared to Sydney is very favourable.

Cost of Living Comparison Between Barcelona, Spain And Sydney, Australia


----------



## lukka (Jun 22, 2014)

excellent link 
thanks


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Barcelona often reminds me of Sydney, basically because they are both large cities on the ocean. I will think you will acclimatize very quickly.


----------

